# What hobby would you like to take up, but don't?



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

I've always kind of wanted to play a musical instrument, but never really have. My grandpa gave me a guitar once, and I never tried to play. If I lived alone I probably would. I just don't like making noise with people around.

The other hobby I'd like to try would be surfing. I'd love to live near the beach and be able to learn, I love the ocean.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Learning another language. Too embarrassed to sound out the words aloud even if I'm alone, and discouraged to get them wrong. It seems to be best if you have a native speaker to help you out and I'm too shy for that.

Various types of art...I've actually been trying digital art for a couple of *years* now but even though I've improved, nobody really notices it on any of the sites I post it, so that's pretty discouraging, too. I honestly thought if I got better at it, I'd be noticed. But that hasn't happened.

I tried to teach myself a bit of CSS since that seems to be overtaking regular HTML (the basics of which I also taught myself), but despite copying the code faithfully, I failed miserably at everything I tried. I guess my websites in the future will all look like suck. :sigh Doesn't matter so much, since nobody will look at them, I guess.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

MMA


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

rock climbing and mountain climbing


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Nature photography. But I no longer trust my car enough to drive too far to scenic places to be able to do so.
Also thought of getting into kitesurfing for many years, since there are a few spots where I live that are very popular for it. But without anyone to do this with, I doubt I will ever be motivate to wanna try.


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Practising speaking to crowds I want to able to do that confidently, while keeping people’s attention on what I’m saying, don’t know if that’s necessarily a hobby, so I’d probably say I have a good eye for photography but never pursued it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Vigilantism or maybe swimming.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Like, millions.

Things I have repeatedly tried to teach myself but always abandon simply from lack of time: drawing, poetry, piano, French, math, programming, 3d modeling, web design, cooking. I tried to learn how to knit once, too, but I got teased pretty mercilessly.

I dabble in all sorts of things that I would love to spend more time on. And some things I wish I could learn but that I know I'd never be good at, like singing and dancing.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Always liked photography & art, but my motivation is extremely bad.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

truant said:


> I tried to learn how to knit once, too, but I got teased pretty mercilessly.


My mother was a professional knitter, used to knit in her spare time while rearing children & sell the product to a company for extra money, I used to knit with her as a child but I was never near as good as her :lol... I never remember getting teased much about that, but I suppose not many knew about it.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

I'd like to be able to play an instrument but I don't know if I have any musical talent. When I was a teenager I practiced guitar all the time and never got good at playing. I still sometimes think about getting a synth.

I have zero interest in watching sports but like playing them. I'd like to play hockey again if it weren't so expensive and difficult to.



Blue Dino said:


> Nature photography. But I no longer trust my car enough to drive too far to scenic places to be able to do so.


Nature photography is something I've been interested in for a long time. I once bought a decent camera to try getting into it but I don't know how to take good pictures.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Writing
Drawing
Painting
Running 
Tennis
Yoga

I have zero motivation


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

idk i still havta continuously rouse my oftslumbering passion for my taken-up hobbies to consider those i haven't (yet). i'm lousy at stoking many fires at once.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Judo. 

When I saw some kids do it in Japan I was incredibly impressed. You can do lots of neat flips and holds. But it seems really hard to go out there and find the time to join a school, if there is even a school out there for it.

Surfing as well. It would give me a reason to return to the beach, where I had some of my happiest moments when I lived in Perú.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Drones, woodworking, models (rockets and plastic models). I used to try to build plastic models but it never worked out too well because I couldn't really afford it and I was not good at figuring out cheap ways to do expensive things. And didn't know anyone who was better at it than I was who could teach me stuff.

I did try my hand at amateur astronomy but that's way expensive and frustrating (weather and travel and endless waiting for everything to be just so).

I could have probably been decent at building PCs and selling them but I didn't get in on it when it would have been very profitable and by the time it occurred to me it might be something that you could make money doing there were already a gazillion 13 year olds doing it way better than I could have.

I probably wouldn't mind messing around with cars and mechanical things but it would probably take me ages to figure it out and I doubt I'd ever be any good at it. I don't know that hiking is a hobby but it is something I always wanted to do but probably wouldn't mess with now because my health is not good and it would just be miserable fighting with my worn out body trying to make it do things it doesn't want to do. There are lots of things I'm peripherally interested in but mainly as curiosity and I'd rather watch someone who is good at it and can afford it doing it than blunder my way to some cheap imitation of it.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I did try my hand at amateur astronomy but that's way expensive and frustrating (weather and travel and endless waiting for everything to be just so).


I forgot to mention this in my post. I've wanted to get into amateur astronomy but the telescopes I was interested in were at least $3000. And then there's other equipment you have to buy.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Arbre said:


> I forgot to mention this in my post. I've wanted to get into amateur astronomy but the telescopes I was interested in were at least $3000. And then there's other equipment you have to buy.


 I guess the good thing about it is if you spring for the one you really want, it should last many years and you don't really have to buy anything else unless you're one of those people who always wants to do more (and then it gets REALLY expensive). The $3,000 scopes are pretty nice for an amateur. But you also probably don't want to spend that kind of money right off the bat if you haven't really delved too deeply into the hobby. You might change your mind about what you want so it would probably be better to find someone who is already into it and will let you tag along and use their equipment.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Learning a new language or two are on the top of my list. I'm lucky that I even know English (my native language.)


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Vigilantism or maybe swimming.


So what you're saying is that you want to be Auqawoman.

I guess may passion is astrophysics, astronomy, and space science in general, but that would lean more towards being a career than a hobby.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Fever Dream said:


> So what you're saying is that you want to be Auqawoman.
> 
> I guess may passion is astrophysics, astronomy, and space science in general, but that would lean more towards being a career than a hobby.


Probably more like Rorschach if we're talking about DC comics he has the right amount of anger and personal baggage.


* *




And then he gets to suicide by space-police/Dr Manhattan while pretending to stand by some moral ****.




is Aquawoman a vigilante? I don't know anything about her.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

blue2 said:


> My mother was a professional knitter, used to knit in her spare time while rearing children & sell the product to a company for extra money, I used to knit with her as a child but I was never near as good as her :lol... I never remember getting teased much about that, but I suppose not many knew about it.


Mine, too! My mother ran a yarn store out of our house and has always knit for the markets. Still does. I used to help her tidy the store up and do inventory and stuff when I was wee. I have two older brothers and an older sister; that's where the teasing came from.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Probably more like Rorschach if we're talking about DC comics he has the right amount of anger and personal baggage.
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


I think she's an elseworlds gender swap version of Aquaman, but you can be him instead if you'd prefer. As for being a vigilante, most superheroes are IMO. But that's okay. Be Rorschach. Enjoy your cold beans, and try to avoid floating blue guys that let everything hang out.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Fever Dream said:


> I think she's an elseworlds gender swap version of Aquaman, but you can be him instead if you'd prefer. As for being a vigilante, most superheroes are IMO. But that's okay. Be Rorschach. Enjoy your cold beans, and try to avoid floating blue guys that let everything hang out.


I mean I'm not sure who I'd prefer to be, Rorschach just seemed the most realistic scenario irl and with my mental health issues  I feel like I'd definitely be a villain though to be even more realistic (that's also my status right now.) But now I've gotten too dark/deep again so I will go eat some cold beans.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

sewing and crafting


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

truant said:


> Mine, too! My mother ran a yarn store out of our house and has always knit for the markets. Still does.


Freaky coincidence : /... My mother has worked in hotels for the past 15 years though & she's now at retiring age, but very healthy & doesn't wanna quit, I told her recently there's a market for her knitted stuff & she could sell it online, but she won't do it :no


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

shyguy07 said:


> I've always kind of wanted to play a musical instrument, but never really have. My grandpa gave me a guitar once, and I never tried to play. If I lived alone I probably would. I just don't like making noise with people around.


 Oh yeah. I forgot this one. I probably wouldn't mind learning guitar (I don't think I'd be very good at it though, TBH because I can't even type with my hands on the right keys :lol ). I was starting to learn the basics around 2005 when I had a friend who was showing me what he knew and I had bought the cheapest electric guitar I could find. But I stopped hanging out with him and went into hermiting and just never left my room again. :lol

I was actually learning relatively well (which surprised me because I thought it was more complicated than it was).


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I'd like to try boxing or some kind of martial arts. Would also like to learn more about working on cars so I could do more of the mods to mine myself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

truant said:


> Like, millions.
> 
> Things I have repeatedly tried to teach myself but always abandon simply from lack of time: piano, French, math, programming, 3d modeling, web design, cooking. I tried to learn how to knit once, too, but I got teased pretty mercilessly.
> 
> I dabble in all sorts of things that I would love to spend more time on. And some things I wish I could learn but that I know I'd never be good at, like singing and dancing.





blue2 said:


> My mother was a professional knitter, used to knit in her spare time while rearing children & sell the product to a company for extra money, I used to knit with her as a child but I was never near as good as her :lol... I never remember getting teased much about that, but I suppose not many knew about it.





truant said:


> Mine, too! My mother ran a yarn store out of our house and has always knit for the markets. Still does. I used to help her tidy the store up and do inventory and stuff when I was wee. I have two older brothers and an older sister; that's where the teasing came from.


 Oddly enough, I learned to crochet pretty well when I was really young. I made everything out of granny squares though (and often they were asymmetrical). I also did those latch hook things.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

There's lots of things I'd like to do tbh or have done for a short while before, but I have no motivation. So then it's like 'do I actually like anything?' Especially since I don't necessarily like stuff I spend a lot of time doing. Threads like this give me an existential crisis apparently :/


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

blue2 said:


> Freaky coincidence : /... My mother has worked in hotels for the past 15 years though & she's now at retiring age, but very healthy & doesn't wanna quit, I told her recently there's a market for her knitted stuff & she could sell it online, but she won't do it :no


Is it the "old people are afraid of technology" thing? My mother has gotten good at shopping online, but she hasn't quite got to the point of selling online. Maybe I'll recommend it when I see them on Sunday.



WillYouStopDave said:


> Oddly enough, I learned to crochet pretty well when I was really young. I made everything out of granny squares though (and often they were asymmetrical). I also did those latch hook things.


Omg, the latch hook kits! I loved those. The gateway drug to knitting. I never tried crochet. My ex was a huge knitter; she could have taught me all kinds of stuff. But I was still in the closet then.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I think painting would be pretty cool, so too astronomy. I’m trying to pick up a bit of Spanish on Duolingo


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Arbre said:


> Nature photography is something I've been interested in for a long time. I once bought a decent camera to try getting into it but I don't know how to take good pictures.


I think it's mostly just motivation to commit and continue to trial and error. Eventually you will find a style you like and get good at it. And getting good pictures is also a bit subjective as well in a sense.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Arbre said:


> Nature photography is something I've been interested in for a long time. I once bought a decent camera to try getting into it but I don't know how to take good pictures.





Blue Dino said:


> I think it's mostly just motivation to commit and continue to trial and error. Eventually you will find a style you like and get good at it. And getting good pictures is also a bit subjective as well in a sense.


 Actually, this kind of ties into the previous discussion about amateur astronomy because taking really good artistic photos often depends on a good basic understanding of optics in order to use manual settings artistically. Learning about telescopes can go hand in hand with understanding camera lenses (Even reflector telescopes work on the same basic principles as all lenses do). And also astrophotography and general photography also go hand in hand. If you can take good pictures of space, just about anything else should be a breeze.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

truant said:


> Is it the "old people are afraid of technology" thing?


Yes, more or less, she's coming around to technology slowly though, and she also hates change, she's still stuck in the mindset she was 15 - 20 years ago when she was left as a single parent with 5 children & no money, so she won't take the chance, even though its not a chance & she's not in dire straits financially anymore so can do what she wants.



> My ex was a huge knitter; she could have taught me all kinds of stuff. But I was still in the closet then.


You didn't knit because you were in the closet ? Jeez I didn't realise you were repressing stuff this hard : /


----------



## spatialsound13 (Jun 15, 2020)

I don't know if it technically counts, but I gave up playing the trumpet to focus on A-level exams and just.....haven't picked it up again since. 

Ironically there are probably about a dozen orchestras and music groups at my university, but they all require auditioning and at this point I haven't played a single note in four years, not to mention having only reached grade 5 I'd feel 'inadequate' compared to what I imagine would be an entire grade 8 < brass section.


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

I'd love to keep a garden and brew beer at home, but I live in an apartment with no balcony and my life is a mess. I wouldn't know where to start.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sewing. I hope at some point to buy a sewing machine! (now is a bad time as I will be moving soon and then I will have other priorities for a while)


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Reading.. I do read once in awhile but not as much as I'd like

Knitting .. Too time consuming and frustrating the last time I tried

Hiking .. Nobody to hike with and as a girl I feel too uncomfortable going alone

Local travels .. Nobody to go with, too many responsibilities at home with pets to care for waaah


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Fixing stuff. Like computers, phones, old consoles and gameboy etc. For a while I've been wanting to find old furniture or random things that people throw in the garbage, stuff that could be fixed and resold. Not so much for profit but also to give something a longer purpose instead of just being tossed in a landfill.

I've also wanted to buy a kayak and go on the river and maybe do some fishing and stuff. Getting back close to nature like i used to do when i was a kid.

I have a guitar i've been meaning to learn to play but I havent touched it much yet.

Reading. I used to read a ton. I should get back to that.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

blue2 said:


> You didn't knit because you were in the closet ? Jeez I didn't realise you were repressing stuff this hard : /


Gender dysphoria's a helluva ride.


* *





I didn't allow myself to think about anything that would trigger dysphoria, so I didn't think about clothes, makeup, etc. It would just be a kick in the gut. Plus, I'm already fairly effeminate for a male, so people were already sort of suspicious about my "orientation". If I'd shown any interest in "female" things they probably would have thought I was gay. I had to work pretty hard to keep up my public identity as a straight cis dude. If I'd taken up knitting my gf would have dumped me. I was already on thin ice. Lol.


----------



## W00DBINE (Sep 13, 2016)

shyguy07 said:


> I've always kind of wanted to play a musical instrument, but never really have. My grandpa gave me a guitar once, and I never tried to play. If I lived alone I probably would. I just don't like making noise with people around.
> 
> The other hobby I'd like to try would be surfing. I'd love to live near the beach and be able to learn, I love the ocean.


Wish I could play the guitar or piano, but knowing how hard it would be puts me off.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I guess the good thing about it is if you spring for the one you really want, it should last many years and you don't really have to buy anything else unless you're one of those people who always wants to do more (and then it gets REALLY expensive). The $3,000 scopes are pretty nice for an amateur. But you also probably don't want to spend that kind of money right off the bat if you haven't really delved too deeply into the hobby. You might change your mind about what you want so it would probably be better to find someone who is already into it and will let you tag along and use their equipment.


 It makes a lot of sense to get a cheaper one when you're starting off. I've looked at telescopes that were under $1000 and they seemed fine, but I liked the image quality of the more expensive ones which made me want to start off with them instead. 


Blue Dino said:


> I think it's mostly just motivation to commit and continue to trial and error. Eventually you will find a style you like and get good at it. And getting good pictures is also a bit subjective as well in a sense.


I think I'm someone who needs a teacher/photography lessons because I'm just bad at taking pictures.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Arbre said:


> It makes a lot of sense to get a cheaper one when you're starting off. I've looked at telescopes that were under $1000 and they seemed fine, but I liked the image quality of the more expensive ones which made me want to start off with them instead.


 Well, I'll say this much. My first (and only) telescope so far was a 4.5 inch Newtonian reflector on an equatorial mount. Much like this...










I would not recommend that type of telescope or mount. The mount was endlessly frustrating in so many ways. The length of the tube was very annoying. The nicer Schmidt-Cassegrain telescopes are what I would choose if I was buying one right now. They are quite expensive but the compact size of the telescope itself is worth it. After fighting with the long tube of the Newtonian I had for years I longed for something more compact. The bigger it is the more of a pain in the butt it's gonna be no matter how you slice it. I found that I sometimes took long breaks and the thing was hard to store. It was annoying to transport as well. At the time, I would have rather had a Dobsonian mount simply because they're very easy to use if you know what you want to see and where it is.

Also, for the price, an inexpensive pair of wide field (large objective) binoculars are not a bad idea for a beginner. In a dark location you can see quite a bit with them. I think I might have been able to see Jupiter's moons with my cheap 10x50s. They're definitely far more portable even if you wanted to use a tripod with them. I definitely remember being able to see the Orion Nebula easily with them.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, I'll say this much. My first (and only) telescope so far was a 4.5 inch Newtonian reflector on an equatorial mount. Much like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, if I seriously consider getting a telescope again I'll keep what you said here in mind. I barely know anything about types of telescopes or brands, I only remember years ago Celestron was one of the big brands and their products were considered good quality.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I really want to go sailing, but it is out of my budget. I did purchase a very inexpensive trailer sailor a while back, but just never had the finances to fix it up, plus it requires a hefty vehicle to tow it around. I wanted to just muck about the coasts of Florida for a few days at a time and anchoring out at nights while sipping away at rum ,however, that is not likely to happen anytime soon.

It would be a great hobby though, just slowly drifting the water being gently pushed by the wind, staring out at the horizon while in deep thought about something or another. Eventually, getting to my destination, dropping anchor, close to shore, taking out a small computer alongside some rum mixed with cola and just sipping the night away. Alternatively, having a campfire out on one of the many sand islands here on the coast.

I do like watching videos on youtube, of people enjoying their time sailing. This guy right here makes some top quality ones, here is one of his latest videos:






Perhaps one day, just not anytime soon I'm afraid.. It is just too expensive of a hobby, even if I had my boat fixed I would need to dish out over $200 a month to a marina. Oh well, there are plenty of other hobbies out there, and other things to do in the meantime. Perhaps I'll just rent a sailboat for a few days.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Travelling and basketball. 

I can't travel cause of course the pandemic and these protests sadly. Also, I need a hoop for basketball. I had fun playing basketball when I was a kid.


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

Forgot an important one - I'd like to learn French and become literate in traditional Chinese. I already understand the foundations of both languages but it's actually building up vocabulary so I can use them, at least to a functional level.

It's been fairly absurd that I reside in Quebec without being bilingual, and have a language barrier with my own parents.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

tehuti88 said:


> Learning another language. Too embarrassed to sound out the words aloud even if I'm alone, and discouraged to get them wrong. It seems to be best if you have a native speaker to help you out and I'm too shy for that.
> 
> Various types of art...I've actually been trying digital art for a couple of *years* now but even though I've improved, nobody really notices it on any of the sites I post it, so that's pretty discouraging, too. I honestly thought if I got better at it, I'd be noticed. But that hasn't happened.
> 
> I tried to teach myself a bit of CSS since that seems to be overtaking regular HTML (the basics of which I also taught myself), but despite copying the code faithfully, I failed miserably at everything I tried. I guess my websites in the future will all look like suck. :sigh Doesn't matter so much, since nobody will look at them, I guess.


HTML and CSS do different things. HTML sets up the structure of the webpage, while CSS enchants it and styles it. You need both. Technically you don't need CSS, but it looks nicer.

If your text, whatever you write on this web-page was html, CSS would be the colour of the font, the size, and so on.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Too many things. I have been watching lots of random youtube videos lately and because of that I wanna become a champion at chess, wanna learn lockpicking, start playing PC games, etc.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Ominous Indeed said:


> wanna learn lockpicking


Lockpicking lawyer? I always get a kick out of watching him destroy the most expensive locks in a short time and little to no efforts lol.


----------



## Hereyea (Jul 14, 2020)

Learning to fly planes
Surfing
Knitting
how to use DAW


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Vigilantism or maybe swimming.


Responses like this are why I'm happy to visit the forums occasionally.

I've chickened out on hundreds of hobbies. Glassmaking, photography, drawing, whitewater kayaking, fishing, DJing, surfing, woodwork etc etc. I'm kind of an empty vessel.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

Ominous Indeed said:


> Too many things. I have been watching lots of random youtube videos lately and because of that I wanna become a champion at chess, wanna learn lockpicking, start playing PC games, etc.


If you want to get better at chess John Bartholomew is an IM who has a lot of good lessons on YouTube. After watching his videos I went from a 1200 rating to 1750 in a couple of months. It's possible I could have gotten my rating to 2000+ if I had kept playing and watching his lessons.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Lockpicking lawyer? I always get a kick out of watching him destroy the most expensive locks in a short time and little to no efforts lol.


Yea, I have been watching his videos, very randomly. Makes me want to pick up one of those see through locks, and see if I can manage. Unless you make a job out of it (or you don't mind being a criminal) it seems like a very useless hobby, though cool one. I wonder if picking a door is very different to picking a padlock, or if he can pick a door just as quickly as he can pick a padlock.

Maybe you can join picking competitions.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Ominous Indeed said:


> Yea, I have been watching his videos, very randomly. Makes me want to pick up one of those see through locks, and see if I can manage. Unless you make a job out of it (or you don't mind being a criminal) it seems like a very useless hobby, though cool one. I wonder if picking a door is very different to picking a padlock, or if he can pick a door just as quickly as he can pick a padlock.
> 
> Maybe you can join picking competitions.


Yes it looks interesting and a fun thing to try out, and can be useful if you even lock yourself out of your own house haha. But i guess movie kind of ruined our minds with that because they always make thieves look so cool. They can pick locks and get in places silently, or disable alarms but the reality is, most thieves don't even pick your lock to get in your house lol. They bash the door or break a window etc, it's much simpler.

Apparently most thefts are committed by neighbors and kids living around you, not some cool dude in a van with the latest set of gadgets lol.

Anyway it seems like most locks are an illusion because we are not very protected by them if they are that easy to bypass. I dont even trust any lock to buy for my bike because they are all easy to get through. Makes me sad honestly lol.


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Video games
Games
Technology 
Music
Socializing


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Any kind of musical instrument or talent would be nice, as long as I was involved in music in some way I would be content. If I could sing, that would be nice.



Skateboarding, was abit hard growing up in the cold midwest and not in cali. always seemed really cool.


----------



## Alleviate Suffering (Jan 28, 2014)

I have always wanted to get into Urban Exploration but I don't want to do it by myself and nobody I know would be interested.

"Urban exploration is the act of entering, experiencing and photographing abandoned buildings or areas."

Some of the photos that urban explorers take are amazing .

This is an abandoned amusement park in Japan.










This is an abandoned asylum in Italy. Creepy.










Just need to find somebody in the U.K who is interested in exploring with me.


----------



## James10145 (Dec 20, 2019)

*.*

I want to start motocross again its been in the back of my head a while


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

Learning how to skate on ice but I'd have to learn in a public setting...


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

Alleviate Suffering said:


> I have always wanted to get into Urban Exploration but I don't want to do it by myself and nobody I know would be interested.
> 
> Just need to find somebody in the U.K who is interested in exploring with me.


Count me in!

I used to have an internet friend when I was a teenager who would sleep over in abandoned psychiatric hospitals all over the U.S. He had the most amazing stories (& photos). I haven't lost the interest in urbay decay since.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I'd like to start a record collection but I can't really play music too loud because I live in an apartment building. And there's no point in spending money on a vinyl collection if you can't do it justice.


----------



## Mango__ (Feb 11, 2020)

Fixxer said:


> Learning how to skate on ice but I'd have to learn in a public setting...


If you don't feel comfortable learning in public, you could buy a pair of roller skates/roller blades (I don't know which one it's called, the ones where the wheels are in one straight line, not on each corner of the shoe like a car's wheels) and practice skating around the house. It's a pretty easy transition into ice skating after that.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Skateboarding. I was doing it for a while about a month and a half ago until my back started getting worse. I still think that if I can't get back into it I'll just need to get another guitar. I also have a couple of folk style instruments on the way as well so not overly concerned about hobbies.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Swimming, water sports in general.

Pen & paper games, e.g. Shadowrun.

Less a hobby and more the means to an end, going to the gym. Strictly for the equipment. All I have in here is my body weight, a chair and a wall.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Needle felting. 
I tried it once in art class and I loved it, but.. where do I put all the crap I make if I take it up? What do I do with a million needle-felted frogs and gnomes that nobody wants? It seems like it has a great potential for taking up a lot of space and just making clutter and I don’t want that.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Skateboarding looks fun and watersports


----------



## CarpeLibrum (Jun 2, 2015)

Fencing would've been nice to learn! I enjoy watching that during the Olympics. Fishing seems cool too. I used to fish when I was younger, but I just watch people fish on youtube these days. I also think shooting would've been nice to pick up! My grandparents were excellent with firearms and taught me a bit, but my parents frowned on the practice. They encouraged me to read instead. I do hit up the range from time to time, but it's difficult to find others in my social circle who are willing to go (I cannot shoot alone by law as I do not own a firearm). 

Maybe I'll pick up one of these hobbies eventually.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Alleviate Suffering said:


> I have always wanted to get into Urban Exploration but I don't want to do it by myself and nobody I know would be interested.
> 
> "Urban exploration is the act of entering, experiencing and photographing abandoned buildings or areas."
> 
> ...


I check out urban exploration videos now and then. Saw this one recently from the UK. Not sure if this place is still around, really cool especially the library they get around a lot of it:


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

I wish I could take up the orchid hobby again but it would be too time consuming for me since I already have several other plants to care for. Plus, depression has been hitting me hard lately so I'm sure I'd end up neglecting them. If I could, I would buy all kinds of colors I can find and experiment with different growing methods: hydroponic, semi-hydroponic, bark and moss.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Callsign said:


> How to be nature boy?


Actually, the smell I most associate with the word "outside" is the kinda musty smell of rotting leaves in the fall. Which is actually kind of a pleasant smell, for whatever reason.

Also, I apparently spent an inordinate amount of time in the air path of someone's dryer vent because I think "fabric softener in the air" when I think "outside"


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Something involving the outdoors/being in nature..gardening...hiking? Something that isn’t to demanding or that requires a lot of time and effort and equipment.


----------



## scribble (Feb 25, 2019)

those little sculpting charms, idk why the name is not coming into my head, but they just cost a lot of money for tools and supplies


----------



## HeatherGrey (Sep 27, 2017)

Softball and Drawing (art).
I draw, but my art hasn't improved in forever. As for softball, I would just love it!


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I want to get better at playing the keyboard but I'm lazy and/or never have time to do it. I bought a used one about six years ago and in the first year I did okay, learning quite a few easier pieces and practicing often while learning them. Then I just stopped and have completely forgotten all the songs. Occasionally I'll try again but don't stick with it. 

Since I was young I've had a desire to get into filmmaking which, unless you have a structure around you, would only be considered a hobby, not a job. I don't get into it because I don't have any equipment and never push myself to create, and also have nobody with whom I could work and no way to find anybody.


----------



## Loserunwanted (Oct 25, 2020)

I thought Metal detecting might be fun but it seems like you just find junk. I doubt anything in my country or value would be of value. I can’t travel anyway. Also it seems like it may be trespassing and illegal because you can’t just dig anywhere you want. 
I also wanted to travel the world but I can’t travel. 
I also want to bike ride but I can’t afford a new bike. I also would like a large indoor garden but no room and no money.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I used to think I'd like to try photography - I think what stopped me when I was younger was my best friend back then was in the industry and it was sort of like that was his thing and not mine. 

Maybe I could try it some time - although I would have no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

would love to have the balls to do that wingsuit stuff, hurtling down the mountain side only a few feet off the ground etc. I wont though as I reckon I wouldnt make it past the 30 second mark.


Want to do kite surfing but probably will do that at next opportunty.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Painting


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Magnet fishing seems interesting, but I don't really want to deal with finding potential criminal evidence.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Equity said:


> I think my dad's brother used to do that or he did it when he was younger and they found an old engine of some sort in pieces. And then my uncle tried to make it work or something and he was surprised how well he could still put together after cleaning all the parts. I think it would be a cool game though probably as well, like the Zelda bit where Link is fishing and he gets stuff.


Yeah seems like you can find all kinds of random things. I was watching YouTube videos of people doing it a while ago.


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

I would love to learn how to skate (ice skating).


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

I always wanted to join a group of some sort probably be bowling but im socially arkward when it comes to groups im a very one on one person.


----------



## meco1999 (May 28, 2011)

Acoustic guitar...I've literally owned a guitar for 20 years but have rarely touched it. It just sits in the closet year after year. But I don't really have any music knowledge and can't play any instruments, so it seems like it would be hard. I don't want to do in-person lessons because of my social anxiety. I guess I could watch Youtube videos and try to mimic the finger positions? I've already tried that a little bit and it seems tricky.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

meco1999 said:


> Acoustic guitar...I've literally owned a guitar for 20 years but have rarely touched it. It just sits in the closet year after year. But I don't really have any music knowledge and can't play any instruments, so it seems like it would be hard. I don't want to do in-person lessons because of my social anxiety. I guess I could watch Youtube videos and try to mimic the finger positions? I've already tried that a little bit and it seems tricky.


 Actually, I never thought I'd be able to do it either but around 2005 or so when I was working, I bought a very basic (cheap) electric guitar kit and watched some youtube videos where people teach you the basics and it wasn't as hard as I thought. I didn't actually learn to play well but I probably could have if I had kept at it. I ended up returning it because the amplifier died almost immediately. Youtube is awesome. You can almost always find people who explain things in a way that makes sense.


----------



## john.myles (Nov 13, 2020)

I'd like to take up vegetable gardening, but you basically need a patch of land for that, so it's not looking like a reality really.

But I might be able to get into growing things like certain pot-plants, succulents, and maybe some cacti, too.


----------



## john.myles (Nov 13, 2020)

Kayaking around peaceful waterways would be great as well. I'd flag the rapids as I know how that'd end, ha.


----------



## john.myles (Nov 13, 2020)

Stargazing with a good telescope. Must get me one of those one day.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

I wish I learnt karate as a kid....it might have helped with my confidence, confidence breeds attraction, attraction means more success dating and less time spent alone feeling like a sorry excuse for a man ....

i can imagine if I knew I could easily defend myself, it would show in my behaviour and maybe .....just maybe I wouldn't even be on this website complaining about loneliness.


----------



## name88 (Oct 29, 2016)

Painting. Sometimes images appear in my mind, i want to draw it.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

john.myles said:


> Kayaking around peaceful waterways would be great as well. I'd flag the rapids as I know how that'd end, ha.





john.myles said:


> Stargazing with a good telescope. Must get me one of those one day.


I've actually considered both of these as well, they seem very interesting. I ruled out the stargazing though because I live in the city so would have to drive a couple hours to actually find a decent spot to use the telescope. And never really pursued the Kayaking just due to a lack of free time and also no where to put the damn thing (I live in a small apartment building). So maybe someday to both of them, if I ever move to someplace more rural.


----------



## lily (Nov 9, 2018)

I'd like to sing karaoke and learn how to sing, learn how to sing better and learn how to dance, how to dance better, I only know how to do a little dance


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

either/or said:


> I've actually considered both of these as well, they seem very interesting. I ruled out the stargazing though because I live in the city so would have to drive a couple hours to actually find a decent spot to use the telescope. And never really pursued the Kayaking just due to a lack of free time and also no where to put the damn thing (I live in a small apartment building). So maybe someday to both of them, if I ever move to someplace more rural.


Actually, the main bad thing about stargazing is weather. The weather makes or breaks your experience and it will almost never be ideal. If stargazing is your hobby, you will find yourself freezing half to death to get your fix many a night. Which it is a cruel twist that many of the clearest nights are also the coldest nights.

If you have a good sized reflector telescope, you can see quite a bit even in a relatively light polluted area (say a parking lot in a reasonably moderately light polluted suburb). Of course it's always way more better to find a super dark spot with perfect weather. If you insist on perfection, it will make you miserable.

I think a moderate investment in a decent beginner telescope and just being willing to plan and travel is probably not a waste if you find it interesting. The experience of seeing some of the main attractions is worth doing at least once in a lifetime even if it is kind of expensive and frustrating. But if you are going to do it, do your homework and do choose your first telescope carefully because even basic ones aren't cheap and there is nothing worse than paying more than you should have for one that you hate or that hinders your progress.

Once you have had some worthwhile experiences, if you decide it is too much hassle, you can give or sell (at reduced cost) your stuff to an eager youngster or something. Which feels great because you know it is going to be appreciated and it is bringing new people into the hobby and possibly even taking them down paths they wouldn't have otherwise found.


----------



## john.myles (Nov 13, 2020)

either/or said:


> I've actually considered both of these as well, they seem very interesting. I ruled out the stargazing though because I live in the city so would have to drive a couple hours to actually find a decent spot to use the telescope. And never really pursued the Kayaking just due to a lack of free time and also no where to put the damn thing (I live in a small apartment building). So maybe someday to both of them, if I ever move to someplace more rural.


Yeah, maybe some day for me, as well. Like most things it's basically a question of money at present.

Actually with the telescope, even with some light pollution, you can still see some amazing things not visible to the naked eye. I've 'peered' through a few scopes over the years and I live in a city. Detailed craters and mountains on the moon, phases of planets, Saturn's rings visible, Jupiter and some of his moons, clusters of brilliant stars and nebulae etc - it's pretty awesome. But, yes, rural skies or maybe up mountains much better. Would be a great hobby for sure. Hope we get to enjoy it one day. &#129488;&#128077;


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

@*WillYouStopDave* & @*john.myles* - I think the problem with city stargazing for me is that I'm a perfectionist - so I could never accept an inferior experience, even if was still basically a pretty good one. I do a lot of hiking in the mountains and so I know how amazing the night sky is on a clear night in a sparsely populated area. Its so much more beautiful and awe inspiring than the city sky. Like not even close. And knowing that I don't think I'd ever be motivated to explore the night sky anywhere but up in the mountains. And unfortunately it's not really feasible to carry a telescope with you while hiking. So I think I'd really need to move there permanently to really be able to enjoy it. Also, it's one of those things that I think of being done with a group or at least two people. It's sort of a shared experience thing. And of course me being me I got no one to share it with.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

either/or said:


> @*WillYouStopDave* & @*john.myles* - I think the problem with city stargazing for me is that I'm a perfectionist - so I could never accept an inferior experience, even if was still basically a pretty good one. I do a lot of hiking in the mountains and so I know how amazing the night sky is on a clear night in a sparsely populated area. Its so much more beautiful and awe inspiring than the city sky. Like not even close. And knowing that I don't think I'd ever be motivated to explore the night sky anywhere but up in the mountains. And unfortunately it's not really feasible to carry a telescope with you while hiking. So I think I'd really need to move there permanently to really be able to enjoy it. Also, it's one of those things that I think of being done with a group or at least two people. It's sort of a shared experience thing. And of course me being me I got no one to share it with.


 In that case, a decent pair of (Probably wide field) binoculars would be ideal for that. As you may (or may not) know, binoculars are basically just a pair of small(ish) telescopes (Shortened for portability with prisms) connected together. Obviously, they are highly portable and even a relatively inexpensive pair is pretty good for casual skygazing. Especially if you can take them to a really dark spot on a clear night...

Here's an example...










Magnification is 7 times (which is relatively low, which makes them easy to hand hold and not get a lot of shaky)

Objective lens size is 50mm, which is really decent light gathering for something you can hand hold and carry in a backpack or something. I had a cheap pair of Bushnell 10x50s years ago and I often found myself using them instead of dragging the telescope out. I kind of hesitate to recommend 10x50s though because that's where things start getting a bit too shaky (IMO). You can also still get good views of the moon with 7 times magnification. I have a pair of 7x35s I bought for $3 (US) at a garage sale that I have used for the moon for many years.

You can also see the Orion Nebula with 7x50s. It's a bit faint but it's there. I used to be able to see it from my back yard where I lived in an apartment complex with lights all around.

Now if you wanted something a bit more...










Those would likely be great for stargazing. They might be a bit heavy for hand holding though. You might have to get a tripod if you used these but a tripod capable of holding these would probably not be expensive or heavy and would likely be easy to carry hiking. 70mm objective lenses is a big step over 50mm. These are relatively inexpensive so are definitely not super high quality for that price. But they appear reasonable for what they cost. (These are US prices and I don't remember if you said you're in the US)

I am a perfectionist too and it did bother me when I had to settle for an inferior experience but now that I have gotten older and cannot do as much as I used to, when I look back, I think an inferior experience is better than none.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Drawing. I've always wanted to be able to draw since I was very little, so I tried teaching myself several times but gave up (like with most other things I'm bad at).


----------



## john.myles (Nov 13, 2020)

@WillYouStopDave & @either/or

Totally hear you both and thank you.&#128077;


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

@WillYouStopDave - Interesting, I did some research and they actually have binoculars designed for nighttime astronomy. I didn't know that. I always assumed you needed some kind of telescope. Something relatively lightweight would be ideal as I try to keep my pack weight to a minimum. Obviously won't be able to see as much with the smaller lenses but with the minimal light pollution in the mountains it may not really matter. I hate increasing my pack weight as I usually already have close to 20 pounds on my back but it might be worth it for the experience, assuming the binoculars are relatively lightweight. I'll have to think about getting a pair for next summer.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

either/or said:


> @WillYouStopDave - Interesting, I did some research and they actually have binoculars designed for nighttime astronomy. I didn't know that. I always assumed you needed some kind of telescope. Something relatively lightweight would be ideal as I try to keep my pack weight to a minimum. Obviously won't be able to see as much with the smaller lenses but with the minimal light pollution in the mountains it may not really matter. I hate increasing my pack weight as I usually already have close to 20 pounds on my back but it might be worth it for the experience, assuming the binoculars are relatively lightweight. I'll have to think about getting a pair for next summer.


 They do but the ones that are designed for astronomy are (sometimes) much more expensive. And while the extra expense is usually justified in technical terms of quality and the goal of working every last flaw out of the optical system, that also leaves you with a very expensive item that you'll be carrying around with you in a rugged environment and that you might not enjoy using very much.

So I would recommend less expensive optical instruments for people getting into astronomy just so you can feel your way around a little and see what types of things you like and don't like and so forth. If you drop a $50 pair of binoculars the 3rd time you use them, it's not gonna sting that much. But you can spend a lot more than that on very high quality ones.

Also, some optical flaws that cost a lot of money to work out of the optics are not all that bothersome to some people. There's a lot of fancy glass (and coatings and so forth) that costs a fortune and may not necessarily be entirely necessary for a beginner. I would say that you will probably know the first time you look through them at something in the sky if they are too cheap for your taste. If there is an optical flaw that is going to really bother you, it will be obvious right away.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Candle making, soap making and pottery all look like they would be fun.  I have some things to make candles with, but I don't want to make a mistake and make a dangerous candle.

Jigsaw puzzles look fun, but they're too hard to sort into piles for each colour and section.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Silent Memory said:


> Candle making, soap making and pottery all look like they would be fun.  I have some things to make candles with, but I don't want to make a mistake and make a dangerous candle.
> 
> Jigsaw puzzles look fun, but they're too hard to sort into piles for each colour and section.


Pottery would be fun but messy. And we wouldn't want you to make a "dangerous candle", you might set something on fire or something.

Too many somethings.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Pottery would be fun but messy. And we wouldn't want you to make a "dangerous candle", you might set something on fire or something.
> 
> Too many somethings.


 I knew a guy once who made pottery. Had all the stuff to do it with in his living room (the wheel, the kiln and all). He made it look so easy but I could not replicate the simplest things he made.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I knew a guy once who made pottery. Had all the stuff to do it with in his living room (the wheel, the kiln and all). He made it look so easy but I could not replicate the simplest things he made.


There is a place near my house that lets you make your own pottery, and they have peices you can paint and take home with you. My mother and I want to try it someday.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

RC stuff (cars, planes, boats, drones). I think the idea of it now is even more interesting than it was way back in my teens when I just wanted an RC truck (Which was considered absurdly expensive back then). Playing with some of the better drones now would be really cool but also hard on the nerves since they're so expensive you're gonna feel it if you break them.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Also, I don't know if it's technically considered a hobby or not but I was always attracted to the idea of RVing, even though it's completely unrealistic for someone like me (and another absurdly expensive thing). I guess there are more people doing it than used to (or more young people anyway) but judging from the Youtube RV channels, most of them give up even if they seem to be able to afford it at first. I think many of them were probably paying for it with their Youtube revenue and that probably dried up for most of them in the long term. 

I still think RVs are cool and still watch videos about them. I especially like the innovative ones that have a lot of technology in them.


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

Horseback riding. Expensive hobby if you dont own your own horse or live on a farm.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

chrisinmd said:


> Horseback riding. Expensive hobby if you dont own your own horse or live on a farm.


 Wouldn't owning a horse kind of necessitate living on a farm or someplace where all of the requisite horsey stuff would reside?


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Wouldn't owning a horse kind of necessitate living on a farm or someplace where all of the requisite horsey stuff would reside?


Yes owing a horse would. But I was thinking of just taking horseback riding lesson at a nearby stable. Dont need to own the horse then just pay for the lessons


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

chrisinmd said:


> Yes owing a horse would. But I was thinking of just taking horseback riding lesson at a nearby stable. Dont need to own the horse then just pay for the lessons


 I dunno. I'm not really a horse person but when I think about it, I think owning and riding horses would be kind of fun. Like if you could find a way to make a living doing it, you could have your hobbyhorse as your job.


----------



## staticradio725 (Oct 25, 2020)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I dunno. I'm not really a horse person but when I think about it, I think owning and riding horses would be kind of fun. Like if you could find a way to make a living doing it, you could have your hobbyhorse as your job.


As far as I know, most horse farms make their money by boarding other peoples' horses, and also maybe giving lessons on the side. It definitely sounds like fun, but my sister used to work with horses, and she has all kinds of stories about how "horse people" can be on the snobby side sometimes. Probably because of the amount of money you need to be able to afford that kind of hobby in the first place.


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I dunno. I'm not really a horse person but when I think about it, I think owning and riding horses would be kind of fun. Like if you could find a way to make a living doing it, you could have your hobbyhorse as your job.


Dont have the living situation that makes owning my own horse possible. I live in the suburbs in a townhouse. Dont think my homeowners association would approve of a horse in my tiny backyard! lol


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

chrisinmd said:


> Horseback riding. Expensive hobby if you dont own your own horse or live on a farm.


I've only ever gone horseback riding twice and it was trippy! They really love and appreciate scritches when you're riding them or not but..erm...The first horse I rode I approached from the front and I gave him scritches. The chick I was with at the time (a former SAS member) commented "Look! He's Lipsticking!"

I was like "He's wha--"

...welp...I gave a horse a boner!

...ahh...memories!


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

Figure skating.

I played hockey for 9+ years as a kid, and for a year we had a figure skating session once a week, to teach us to skate properly.
The lessons were insanely good for balance & handling, and after that year (returning to my own country) I was in tests the 3rd best skater in our team, and I would attribute a lot of it to this training.

It's very good for learning to move & its fun as hell.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I've always want to start fermenting a lot of my own stuff. Like having a shelf of sauerkraut, kimchi, and kefir that I can sparingly eat bit by bit daily. And I know they are relatively easy once you get the hang of it after some trial and error. I've made sauerkraut before, and it's very easy. Although the more fancier ones are probably bit harder.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Blue Dino said:


> I've always want to start fermenting a lot of my own stuff. Like having a shelf of sauerkraut, kimchi, and kefir that I can sparingly eat bit by bit daily. And I know they are relatively easy once you get the hang of it after some trial and error. I've made sauerkraut before, and it's very easy. Although the more fancier ones are probably bit harder.


 I've never had homemade sauerkraut but I can't even buy it at the store because I'll come home and open it and get a fork and just eat it all with the fork. I did something dumb one day and bought that expensive kraut. I forget what it's called (Bubbies or something) and it only lasted like two days.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I've never had homemade sauerkraut but I can't even buy it at the store because I'll come home and open it and get a fork and just eat it all with the fork. I did something dumb one day and bought that expensive kraut. I forget what it's called (Bubbies or something) and it only lasted like two days.


Was it because you meant your fork wasn't sterile (saliva)?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Blue Dino said:


> Was it because you meant your fork wasn't sterile (saliva)?


 :lol

No. I ate all the kraut in two days.


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

Blue Dino said:


> I've always want to start fermenting a lot of my own stuff. Like having a shelf of sauerkraut, kimchi, and kefir that I can sparingly eat bit by bit daily. And I know they are relatively easy once you get the hang of it after some trial and error. I've made sauerkraut before, and it's very easy. Although the more fancier ones are probably bit harder.


I just started fermenting my own stuff about a month ago. Its a lot of fun and interesting. Made some good hot sauces and sauerkraut. Pickles did not turn out well though. Trying another batch.

Check out this company who sells fermenting equipment. Its where I bought my stuff. https://farmsteady.com/


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> :lol
> 
> No. I ate all the kraut in two days.


I could imagine the constant smelly toot to follow. :lol


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

chrisinmd said:


> I just started fermenting my own stuff about a month ago. Its a lot of fun and interesting. Made some good hot sauces and sauerkraut. Pickles did not turn out well though. Trying another batch.
> 
> Check out this company who sells fermenting equipment. Its where I bought my stuff. https://farmsteady.com/


Nice, thanks for the link. Was researching on this actually.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Blue Dino said:


> I could imagine the constant smelly toot to follow. :lol


 I didn't have to imagine it. :lol


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

Blue Dino said:


> Nice, thanks for the link. Was researching on this actually.


Its a good company for ferminting equipment and recipes. They have a bunch of recipe videos on youtube as well. I tried this one it was really good.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

chrisinmd said:


> Its a good company for ferminting equipment and recipes. They have a bunch of recipe videos on youtube as well. I tried this one it was really good.


Thanks. Dunno why it never struck me that hot sauces are made out of fermentation.


----------



## Snake Plant (Jan 4, 2021)

Axe or knife throwing looks like fun.
Catapult hunting. Archery.


For some reason those are all throwing, aiming stuff.


Outdoorsman, wilderness, survival type stuff.



Flying drones.
Always wanted to do tabletop/board games but I have no one to play with me /sadface


I used to do weights, HIIT training. Have a background in fitness a long time ago but that's another life now. I did k1/kickboxing a while back and wanted to do Muay Thai but arthritis hit, I'm pretty wrecked these days. Brisk walking is exercise now.


----------



## Reality Sucks (May 9, 2014)

Drawing.

I have never been good at it. I really love how calming and soothing it is, maybe I should stop caring about being good.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Meditation. It was impossible to partake due to not having my own boundaries in my living environment. But eventually when I did, I never got around to it. I always end up spending my time on other relaxing outlets.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Acting. Its actually in my bullet journal for when lockdown ends haha.


----------



## Dan the man (Jul 4, 2013)

Photography and fixing cars.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Physical activity of some kind...yoga, aerobics, swimming, going to the gym.


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

Maybe some manual labor, like some very basic mechanic, construction like building a deck. Just basic knowledge like building a stair, a floor or a small kinda like cabin. I'd need more space, most possibly a garage or so, knowledge and motivation.

I know how to use basic tools but I don't know how to complete jobs or how to fix things if things break along the way, on a repair . Well, I mean, I'm not used to a grinder, power tools other than a drill. Screwdrivers and wrench, plyers, etc. I can use for basic repairs (or patching).


----------

